# Settling honey



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know the standard time but I think it depends on how warm the honey is.... I put mine in 5 gal buckets in my garage that got up to 95 degrees and almost all of it had accumulated at the top within a day.

Dan


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

One day here.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I do what Dan does. My question is, how do you skim that white foam off the top? Since it's at the top, it's only a problem in the last couple of jars I fill, but I'd still like to salvage as much honey as possible. I've tried everything from coffee filters to a stainless tea sieve or a mini cheese grater! Nothing seems to remove it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Saran Wrap, just like making creamed (or spun, whipped, or whatever term you like) honey. GENTLY press a layer on top of the honey, and remove. 99% of the foam will come off with the Saran Wrap.

BubbaBob


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Use a bucket with a gate valve at the bottom.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Coooool, BubbaBob. I'll give it a try. Thanks.
Dick, I do use buckets with a gate at the bottom, but the last two or three pints have that stuff on top--too much honey to waste. I usually just eat it myself.


----------



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

BTW the skimmed "foamy" honey doesn't have to be wasted, either. You can collect it in a gallon jar or other container, and feed it back to a needy hive at the end of the season. Either that or set out the drippings and sticky saran wrap near a hive or under the outer cover, after most of the flowers are past. (The bees will appreciate it!)


----------



## beebarf (Feb 14, 2003)

I use that last 2 jars for my cooking honey.(like honey/barbecue sauce, and stir fry.)


----------

